# dual core vs core duo



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

is the speed difference that big

im gona build a new pc 

the dual core chios are all on sale should i get dual core or core duo?


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

Core Duo's are mobile processors. Not for desktops.

For dual core, you want the Core 2 Duo. They're the performance champ these days.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The Intel (Pentium D) are also dual core using the Smithfield and Presler cores. The latest dual core processors from Intel are the Core 2 Duo using the Allendale and Conroe cores.

Most people today are selecting the Core 2 Duo's in their builds.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

THINKING OF BUILDING AROUND THIS ONE

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2341562


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

kaaos said:


> THINKING OF BUILDING AROUND THIS ONE
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2341562


That is a fine choice however I would not buy from TD. Newegg has the same cpu for about $15 less AND the egg is a much better place to do business.

If you do go with the older dual core cpus, use one with the pressler core. It has full EIST support and it will make a big difference in temps. 
Right now I am typing this on a system running a PentiumD 940 and it is running @29C.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Crj is so right especially when you look at the freight charges Tiger adds. Even if TG manages to be less on price, and they are nbot here, their freight can be as high as triple that of Newegg. You can alo look at ZipZoomFly as they usually have a slightly higher price but with free freight can be way less. Newegg has the absolute best customer service though.


----------



## SOFwhitewolf (Jan 8, 2006)

i prefer TD over newegg based on my own experience's, but yes the E6600 is by far the best value for the buck based on the 4m cache, that the 6400 and the 6300's do not have


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

Newegg is really the best, and thats not an opinion ha, they say its 3-day shipping, all my orders come in under 2 days


----------



## SOFwhitewolf (Jan 8, 2006)

my 3 day orders come in 7 days, no joke


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

2 days for Newegg here!


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

sometimes the orders get delayed because they get re-routed to another factory. For example if you're in NJ, your order maybe re-routed to the California factory, instead of coming rom NJ or Tennesee.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

SOFwhitewolf said:


> i prefer TD over newegg based on my own experience's, but yes the E6600 is by far the best value for the buck based on the 4m cache, that the 6400 and the 6300's do not have


Yes, I can see why since TD wants $343 for the cpu shipped and the egg wants $316 for the same cpu shipped.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

twizzie said:


> sometimes the orders get delayed because they get re-routed to another factory. For example if you're in NJ, your order maybe re-routed to the California factory, instead of coming rom NJ or Tennesee.


 The only difference I find between Ca and Nj is one day. So ca gets here in 3 days instead of 1 or 2. I thinbk a lot of that has to do with the difference between received and notice of intent to ship too.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

Personally I would use Dual Core (AMD). I've just had better luck with AMDs, I have an AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core right now, and it works great!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

It really depends on what you are going to do on the pc as to seeing the difference.
I run several small businesses including pc repair, test software, and occasionally write.
I never do games and other than some occasional graphics in Photoshop, am not a "heavy" user.
I have a Core2 Duo 6400 with 2 gig of ram and Raptor hdd and a Socket 939 4800 Athlon dual core with same 2 gig of ram and Raptor hdd. I see absolutely no difference in the overall performance but would have to say I feel a little quicker response actually from the Amd machine. I have been a long term Intel diehard that first went to Amd last year and have built several dual cores there before recently building a Core 2 Duo so I really if anything would be more prejudiced towards Intel than Amd by background.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I buy a lot of parts from Tiger, Newegg, Zip Zoom Fly and Directron and have never had a problem with any of them.

At times one will have a component I need that the others don't have. I think it's hard in this business just to deal with one reseller.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> I buy a lot of parts from Tiger, Newegg, Zip Zoom Fly and Directron and have never had a problem with any of them.
> 
> At times one will have a component I need that the others don't have. I think it's hard in this business just to deal with one reseller.


i have a tiger direct outlet by my house so shipping wont be an issue...thanks guys. i ended up buying a pc from CyberPower, Inc. with these specs:

*BASE_PRICE: [+849]
> CAS: NZXT Nemesis Elite Aluminium Mid-Tower Case 420W W/Window, Temp.Display & Fan Control [+20] (BLACK COLOR)
> CASUPGRADE: NONE
> CPU: (Sckt775)Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo E6600 CPU @ 2.4GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache EM64T
> CD: LiteOn LH-20A1H 20X Double Layer DVD+-RW Super Allwrite + Lightscribe Technology [+11] (Black Color)
> CD2: NONE
> CABLE: None
> FLOPPY: NONE
> FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
> FREEBIE_CU: FREE! Cyberpower Unleash The Power T-Shirt ($19.99 Value)
> FAN: INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK + 3 EXTRA CASE FANS [+9]
> HDD: Single Hard Drive (320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
> HDD2: NONE
> IEEE_CARD: NONE
> KEYBOARD: PS2 MULTIMEDIA INTERNET CONTROL KEYBOARD (BLACK COLOR)
> MOUSE: Logitech Optical Wheel Mouse (BLACK COLOR)
> MONITOR: NONE
> MONITOR2: NONE
> MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core Supports) Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
> MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Memory w/ Heat Spreader [+27])
> MODEM: NONE
> NETWORK: ONBOARD 10/100 NETWORK CARD
> OS: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional w/ Service Pack 2 & Free Upgrade to Windows Vista(TM) Business [+31]
> PPU: NONE
> PRO_WIRING: None
> PRINTER: None
> PRINTER_CABLE: None
> POWERSUPPLY: STANDARD CASE POWER SUPPLY
> RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS
> SOFT: Microsoft(R) Works v8.5
> SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS 24/7 LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
> SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
> SPEAKERS: 600WATT PMPO SUBWOOFER STEREO SPEAKERS [+5]
> TEMP: NONE (AS SHOWN)
> TVRC: None
> UPS: None
> USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
> USBHD: NONE
> VIDEO: SPECIAL!!! NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5])
> VIDEO2: NONE
> VIDEOCAMERA: NONE
> WNC: NONE
> WAP: NONE
> ZIP: NONE
> _PRICE: (+957)
> _view_: detail
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> SUBTOTAL $957.00
> Sales Tax (N/A) $0.00
> Shipping: Fedex 3 Day $85.00
> Shipping Discount -$65.00
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> GRAND TOTAL $977.00


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

swell!


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow--that's good deal for that system.


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn Straight, this is a really nice deal...E6600? 320gb? 600watt speakers!!!!!?????


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

twizzie said:


> Damn Straight, this is a really nice deal...E6600? 320gb? 600watt speakers!!!!!?????


dam skippy. free ground shipping too.
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/inf7500.asp?v=d

base is $849.00 and if you remove the video card it drops the price to around $720
win xp pro with free upgrade to vista biz is awsome for $31


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

kaaos said:


> dam skippy. free ground shipping too.
> http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/inf7500.asp?v=d
> 
> base is $849.00 and if you remove the video card it drops the price to around $720
> win xp pro with free upgrade to vista biz is awsome for $31


Good deal, but its time to remove the "GO BEARS" from your signature line!


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Mulder said:


> Good deal, but its time to remove the "GO BEARS" from your signature line!


ahh they broke my heart but truth be told i'd rather see my cubbies win just one world series before i leave this earth than have the bears win 100 superbowls


----------

